# installing via bootonly over PPPoE



## beadon (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, installing via the bootonly ISO using the PPP dialer is impossible!  Will this be fixed in future installations? The PPP dialer complains it's missing various bits to function properly.

It's been some time since I completed the installation, but I'm just getting around to talking about it now.

How can we get the ppp dialer to work again for PPPoE installations?  Note: FiOS in the US has a number of these connections before they switched to straight ethernet non-PPPoE connections.


----------

